# W.H.Jones & Co.



## bucky902 (Sep 23, 2012)

I was given some bottles today and this is one of them what can anyone tell me about it and valve 10ins high
 Established 1851 W.H.Jones & Co-Importers-Wines-Spirites and Cordials 153 and 155 Blackstone St. Boston Mass


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 23, 2012)

base


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice freebie!  Jones bottles are very common, I have four different versions and there must be at least 10 out there.  The later ones have dated bases.  Yours look a little older, and would sell for $10-15


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 23, 2012)

> very common


 i guess there not that conman around here in Canada but i like it and will be nice on my shelve thank you


----------



## RIBottleguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Always true, I live in RI so Boston bottles are common in my area.  The Canadian bottles I've seen in person I can count on my hands!


----------

